# Sweet full face comment and question



## Jhayesh2o (Apr 13, 2015)

I recently bought a sweet full face rocker helmet. However, just wanted to share that it runs small, if my helmet is indicative of the rest. I bought the M/L size, which is supposed to fit melons 7-7 3/4. Mine is 7 1/8, but even without any inserts utilized fit very tightly. It also seemed to squeeze a lot at the sides. As it turns out, the helmet without inserts is perfect for my melon but I had to implement a quick fix. I placed a circular disc weight used for weight lifting into the helmet so it spread the ears out. I pushed it all the way down so it spread the whole thing then I placed it in the sun for two hours. I removed the weight and this morning wore it for an hour with no discomfort.

Now I have a quick question that might cause a bit of dissension. I do not find the jar guard that cumbersome, but would nevertheless like the option to remove it when I'm not running creeks, like big pushy river running. The jar guard is a separate piece of plastic that is riveted in two places on each side. I would like to cut these and replace with flathead screw nuts and bolts. Just curious if anyone has done this and to what effect? Thanks for reading


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

I would not do anything that might compromise a ~$400 helmet! Just appreciate the extra protection or get a second lid for your dome.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

I would not modify the helmet as you are describing. Why not just get a second Rocker half cut? Or you can sell the FF and get a half cut. As soon as you modify it the warranty is going to be void. It is to nice of a helmet to Frankenstein it.


----------



## dthurbs (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the two-helmet lifestyle as well. I have a full-face that I use on chunky runs, but I find that most face guards severely inhibit communication and prefer to be without it most of the time. 

You've made a big investment on the full face, so you might as well preserve that investment for as long as you can by only using that helmet when you need it. Pick up a second WRSI dome-piece for $100 and use it when you think you can get by with less protection.


----------

